# Dish On Demand problem



## halchess (May 18, 2011)

Have a VIP722K connected through DSL. I have been trying to download and watch a free TV show (thru Starz) via Dish's TV on Demand. Everything seems to go well until I actually go to watch the program after it has downloaded (got the Ready message) and I get a black screen, no video or audio. You can see the name of the program/movie on the top of the screen like it is really there. The forward and reverse buttons are active. Just nothing. Has anyone experienced this problem? 

Dish Support doesn't have a clue. The first time it happened it was at our winter home and they sent out a new 722. Now I am back home (we bring the 722 back/forth with us) and am experiencing the same problem. A Dish tech just left the house with no answers.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

This may be of interest...

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/237281-dish-cinema-vod-not-working-seems.html


----------



## halchess (May 18, 2011)

Was told by Dish that you need Dish Platinum to get On Demand. Still don't know how true that is but they wanted a 2 yr contract plus upgrade of equipment. We gave up trying.


----------

